# April 3 Jigging Eyes



## kevyallen (Jul 17, 2014)

Anyone been out recently by bessie/turtle creek area fishing the flats/reefs? Heading out tomorrow if anyone wants to work together I can get a group text going. We will probably start around Touissant


----------



## Firelee83 (Jan 10, 2015)

I’m debating heading up for afternoon bite. Chris 6143608700.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Hmmm...April 3rd? I would imagine there will be a coupe fish in that area... a couple million... literally.
Good luck out there!


----------



## jlg (Oct 10, 2014)

kevyallen said:


> Anyone been out recently by bessie/turtle creek area fishing the flats/reefs? Heading out tomorrow if anyone wants to work together I can get a group text going. We will probably start around Touissant


Thinking about heading up Monday and hope to see some good jigging reports by then and would like to get in on group if you are still there.


----------



## crappiewizard (Feb 21, 2012)

I’ll be up with my boat Monday-Wednesday. Staying at Magee. Will be jigging and trolling. I’d be more then happy to share info. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Looks like it’s gonna blow pretty good mid morning! I was planning to fish tomorrow but now having second thoughts. Talked to a local in Oak Harbor and he said it is very muddy. Wind has been blowing last 2-days.


----------



## kevyallen (Jul 17, 2014)

Kenlow1 said:


> Looks like it’s gonna blow pretty good mid morning! I was planning to fish tomorrow but now having second thoughts. Talked to a local in Oak Harbor and he said it is very muddy. Wind has been blowing last 2-days.


I talked to the fishermans wharf and the head boats struggled today. Hopefully it settles overnight and fishes tomorrow till noon or so, then it looks like winds are going to pick up out of the sw


----------



## tribefan0225 (Jul 22, 2011)

The NOAA forecast shows 15-25 knot sw winds with waves 1-3 feet. Does this seem accurate? I thought even with the winds out of the SW, the waves might be a bit higher than 3’. What’s everyone else’s thoughts?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 444fish (Jul 7, 2017)

This time of year dont trust the weather guessers just go. Im heading up tonight, sleeping on the boat and will be fishin in the morning..and Sunday. put me on the group text 614-905-6920 will also be on vhf radio.

Sumthin Ketchy II

Fritz


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

tribefan0225 said:


> The NOAA forecast shows 15-25 knot sw winds with waves 1-3 feet. Does this seem accurate? I thought even with the winds out of the SW, the waves might be a bit higher than 3’. What’s everyone else’s thoughts?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


S.W. winds don’t equate to huge waves on the S. Shore. 25 knots are on the beefy side though... As 444fish mentioned, it’s tough to get a spot on forecast any time of year.
When in doubt err on the side of safety, this should be another spectacular year so pick your battles.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

as of 6 pm today


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

i got a crew for monday - pm to trade numbers


----------



## tribefan0225 (Jul 22, 2011)

kevyallen said:


> Anyone been out recently by bessie/turtle creek area fishing the flats/reefs? Heading out tomorrow if anyone wants to work together I can get a group text going. We will probably start around Touissant


I sent you a PM. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wormwasher00 (Apr 25, 2013)

We went out this evening. Got 9. 19 and 23 FOW. Water is clearing up nicely. Going out again in the morning. Willimg to share info. 937-419-9624.


----------



## 444fish (Jul 7, 2017)

Started around 830 in front of Besse 14 to 18 fow nothing, wind started picking up, moved in closer into dirty water, 8 to 12 fow nothing, saw a few nets in the large group, lots of charters and head boats, wind got up to 25 out of the South so headed in, waiting it out til tomorrow early am.


----------



## tribefan0225 (Jul 22, 2011)

We were skunked as well. Launched from Turtle Creek at 7:15 and went over to locust. Made a small drift and didn’t see any good marks so moved back to the pack in front of Davis Besse. Saw several nets in the water but only got one bite ourselves. Around 11:30 moved over to the mudline and made a small drift across the mudline and didn’t see any marks, so called it a day. Found out after we left that the guys with me had a banana on the boat, so I’m blaming the skunk on that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigwalleye (Jun 21, 2006)

I’ll be out jiggin at daybreak on Sun Apr 4. PM if u wanna trade info. Prolly turn right outta WW and head twd K can to get away from all the Easter bunnies.


----------



## Beepum19 (Apr 9, 2016)

Fished in front of chevy house. 11 for 12 purple and black hair jigs. Nice till about 10:30. 3-maybe 4 foot. just steady nasty wind. Lots of short strikes and lost fish.hopefully they will jump in the boat this week. Got muddy as day went. One drift is clean the next is dirty. Good luck


----------



## Beepum19 (Apr 9, 2016)

Half the fish had white gooey stuff coming out. So better fishing to come hehehe


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

Beepum19 said:


> Fished in front of chevy house. 11 for 12 purple and black hair jigs. Nice till about 10:30. 3-maybe 4 foot. just steady nasty wind. Lots of short strikes and lost fish.hopefully they will jump in the boat this week. Got muddy as day went. One drift is clean the next is dirty. Good luck


Where is the Chevy house? I’ve fished out that way for a long time and never heard of it!


----------



## Beepum19 (Apr 9, 2016)

Pull out wild wings and go east towards the plant. There is a house with a chevy shaped roof. Looks like the bow tie. Once you see it you’ll know what I’m talking about


----------



## Beepum19 (Apr 9, 2016)

We always called it that. It’s always a good spot in tight. Here’s a view from google earth


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Funny someone just asked me about the chevy house today. I had never heard of it either. Guess it has something on top of it that looks like a chevy emblem I was told.


----------



## kevyallen (Jul 17, 2014)

Struggled on Saturday and only managed one by Touissant, guys had better luck yesterday and got them things should start heating up with stabilized weather.


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

Heading out shortly if anyone is out! 440-453-0909


----------



## Beepum19 (Apr 9, 2016)

All done this morning. 18 in box. On rt 2 headed home. Purple hair. Tipped with shiner. In between the packs kinda alone. 12-16 ft straight out wildwings. Was surveyed by odnr lady. Migration and size survey.


----------



## waterbite (Sep 26, 2009)

Nice job. We got out later than wanted so didn't do as well. Will try earlier on tues. Was kinda funny watching all the boat race to the dock after the wind shifted. Lake kicked up FAST.... 

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

waterbite said:


> Nice job. We got out later than wanted so didn't do as well. Will try earlier on tues. Was kinda funny watching all the boat race to the dock after the wind shifted. Lake kicked up FAST....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


I was a race boat today 😂. Oh well, fished for 20 mins and caught one.


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

We stunk it up today, missed at least 4 jigging, got 1 trolling finally got on what I think were active fish and called it a day 10 minutes later when she kicked up. Would have probably fished thru the weather but had my 12 yr old grandson with us and wasn't about to take any chances.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

I am sure you will get to “redeem” yourself and make up for it the next trip out! Guess that’s why they call it fishing. I heard from others it kicked up real fast.


----------



## schrof (Dec 9, 2011)

Seaturd said:


> We stunk it up today, missed at least 4 jigging, got 1 trolling finally got on what I think were active fish and called it a day 10 minutes later when she kicked up. Would have probably fished thru the weather but had my 12 yr old grandson with us and wasn't about to take any chances.


Solid troll bite just north of little Pickeral, 29-30', bandits yesterday, HJ's worked best for us today, 1.5+, good grade fish


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Getting ready to put in at wild wings. We are going to fish straight out from there. I’ll post every hour or so on how we’re doing. Anyone else want to post or pm let me know.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks for posting updates-good luck to you Chopiq nice day to be on water.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Caught 8 quick on


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Caught 8 quick keepers in 13’ water just west of cooling tower. The sun came up and bite died. Caught them all in purple tipped with minnows. Headed east to locust reef now to try little deeper water in account if bright sun.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Got our limit by 930. Couple 26” biggest. Stayed in front of cooling tower 13.4’ water. Purple with a streak of green worked best tipped with minnow. Headed in.


----------



## FSZ (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks for the report. I'm heading up to fish the 4-8 pm bite. Never tried it in the spring I'll post results


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

In front on cooling tower water temp was 49-51 and clarity was real good.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

The biggest two were about 26-27”. I think our 18 fish weighed right around 56 lbs.


----------



## HookSet Harvey (Aug 12, 2010)

Very nice bag of jig fish


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Ona side note there were probably over 200 boats that we could see. I know the weather is beautiful right now but that many boats on a Tuesday I can only imagine what it will be like this weekend.


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

Bumper cars-I mean boats!


----------



## FSZ (Mar 12, 2009)

Fish last 4.5 hrs of light tuesday and first 3.5 hrs of light today. Cooling tower 13-15' with 13-14 being the most consistent bite. Tried at 17-18 at first nothing out there. 

Two of us got 5 tuesday and limited today. Purple jigs with gulp minnow. Took the gulp off and caught several that way. Never got dialed in tuesday, the afternoon bite was slow. 

Folks with experience did well today but newbies seem to be struggling (talked to several). Crowded for mid week, but its only like 5% of boats that cause problems with crowding/excessive wakes. 

25 + years of experience out there I would rate the overall bite as average but certainly not bad


----------



## dontknowmuch (Sep 26, 2014)

CHOPIQ said:


> Ona side note there were probably over 200 boats that we could see. I know the weather is beautiful right now but that many boats on a Tuesday I can only imagine what it will be like this weekend.


I'm going to bet there was an easy 200 boats on the north east corner of the cans.I couldn't believe it.Suprisingly the couple tight spots I got in everyone dealt with it and gave way when needed.I was rather impressed with that many boats.


----------

